# Is being a teen mom hard? (your experience)



## KeyonaBBaby

Being a teen mom for me hasn't been hard. It's been difficult at times (sometimes) and sometimes can be a tab bit fustrating when I can never get anything done :wacko: I love being a mommie and I am enjoying every minute of it. I'd say the only hardest thing so far about being a teen mom is getting schoolwork done (I do online school), getting chores done, doing everything on my own by myself. (hardly any help), and the MAIN hardest thing for me has been FOB!!!!! I thought after Malaya was here things would change and get better and they were for a bit and then they stopped being good :nope: dealing with him and all the crap he brings along sometimes has deff. been my hardest thing. :wacko:


Has your experience as a teen mommie been hard?


----------



## amygwen

I'm not really a teen, I'm 21 but being a young mom is difficult. I didn't think it would be as hard. I have to work full-time while I go to university full-time and doing both really sucks. Thankfully having my family and OH's support really helps out because otherwise I couldn't do everything. OH and my relationship has changed because we barely do anything anymore, one of us is always working or going to school while the other watches Kenneth. We used to argue a lot when he was a newborn, but it calmed down a bit as he got older and we got more confident with parenting. Also, I find it really hard to do schoolwork, before I got pregnant I thought working and going to school was hard, but boy was I wrong, when you add a baby in the mix it gets soo much harder! 

I enjoy being a younger mom though, I feel like I have a lot of energy and it makes me happy to know he's going to be around for the rest of my life, like I have loads of things to look forward to!


----------



## JadeBaby75

I think becoming a first time mom at any age is difficult but with the added pressure of school and work that does complicate it a little bit more. It truley is the hardest thing I have ever done but I have loved every second of it! I love being a mom and I never thought I would. Overall its a learning expireince (sp), Im making it all up as I go! It isn't always easy but it is ALWAYS ALWAYS 150% worth it :flower:


----------



## 112110

I think it's hard but not AS hard as a lot of people make it out to be. My life isn't ruined, my child DOES get everything he needs. I find the hardest things to be being able to get school work done, financials and FOB drama. I hate that I have to be away from him so much while at school and when I get a job it'll be even less. If I was older I would probably be a SAHM if possible. 
Also Amy eff your ticker, I thought you were pregnant! I was like what!?!? :happydance: ohh your sister fayuuuuul :dohh:


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

112110 said:


> I think it's hard but not AS hard as a lot of people make it out to be. My life isn't ruined, my child DOES get everything he needs. I find the hardest things to be being able to get school work done, financials and FOB drama. I hate that I have to be away from him so much while at school and when I get a job it'll be even less. If I was older I would probably be a SAHM if possible.
> Also Amy eff your ticker, I thought you were pregnant! I was like what!?!? :happydance: ohh your sister fayuuuuul :dohh:

We're in the SAME boat. But I choose online school so I could watch Malaya and Breastfeed her. UGH FOBS!!! :dohh: 

haha, I thought the same about her ticker too! LMAO:haha:


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

oh yeah, don't get me wrong, it IS the hardest thing I have ever had to do too, and I've had to make the hardest decisions too. But, It's not always hard for me. I'm a very positive person too though , I take everything as it is. But yeah, OH MAN would it be hard if I was out on my own and had a job, along with my online school. SO props to the ladies who have jobs, school, and taking care of LO's. :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its lonely.


----------



## Rachyroux

QuintinsMommy said:


> its lonely.

:hugs:


----------



## Rachyroux

I find it emotionally hard at times. financially we're doing okay, luckily OH has a good job and works 6 days a week. We rent a house. Money is tight, we don't have much spare but we get by. It hasn't ruined my life, she has* completed * my life. I feel like she was what I was missing all along. She completes me. I find the intense love so scary though. Like i'm going to be over protective. I'm already so attatched to her! that's what I find hard. Having that insane love that you've never felt before, the worry, the paranoia. xx


----------



## Leah_xx

Being a single teen mom has been hard. really hard at certain points in life. But its not as hard and tough as alot of people have made it out to be. Yes some peoples lives are tougher then others. My life wasnt ruined because of having Gracelynn. I didn't lose time to spend with my friends because I never went out with friends. 
Finishing out my senior year of highschool deff was not easy what so ever. 
Now being a full time student, having classes 4 days a week, looking for a job and dealing with everything with FOB is stressful. Being away from her is hard, wether its school or her having to stay at her dads but the little bit of time i have to myself is nice. I wont lie, i never expected to leave FOB. I thought we could work things out but I just couldnt take it anymore. I never expected for things to get this bad but it is what it is. Its not easy but every time i look at Gracelynn she makes me a little bit stronger every day. I get to watch her grow up and become her own individual no matter who she is with. 
I would never change being a mommy. Even though i was young when i had her I get to watch her grow up a little bit longer and love her longer.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Being a mum at anyage or from any socialeconomic background is one the loneliest, hardest, physcically and emotionally draining things a women will ever do but it definitely is the best and most rewarding :)


----------



## x__amour

You know, it really depends on each person's circumstance and situation. I have been very fortunate to have my OH and we both have been very lucky that he has the job that he does. As for myself though, I've got to be totally honest. *It's lonely as hell*. It really gets me down sometimes. As for the parenting itself, it's easier than I thought it would be but I haven't reached the toddler years yet, lol. There are good days and there are bad days but I think it's worth every second of it. The only thing I wish I could change is not being so lonely. :(


----------



## AirForceWife7

Shannon, :hugs: It's definitely not as hard as everyone makes it out to be, but it definitely isn't *easy* either. Your whole life changes; you no longer matter anymore. What matters is raising your child to be healthy, happy, & successful. They are your number one. The sacrifices you make are solely for them & you must give up a lot, but, in the end, any sacrifice you make for your child will always be 150% worth it :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

The hardest thing for me right now is being a mummy and pregnant, my sleep and OH sleep is the opposit he sleeps at night I sleeep in the day as Hollie no matter how hard I try will not get into a propper sleeping pattern.

I'm lonley too.


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

x__amour said:


> You know, it really depends on each person's circumstance and situation. I have been very fortunate to have my OH and we both have been very lucky that he has the job that he does. As for myself though, I've got to be totally honest. *It's lonely as hell*. It really gets me down sometimes. As for the parenting itself, it's easier than I thought it would be but I haven't reached the toddler years yet, lol. There are good days and there are bad days but I think it's worth every second of it. The only thing I wish I could change is not being so lonely. :(



I deff. agree. It does get really lonely :nope: and does depend on each person.


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

emmylou92 said:


> The hardest thing for me right now is being a mummy and pregnant, my sleep and OH sleep is the opposit he sleeps at night I sleeep in the day as Hollie no matter how hard I try will not get into a propper sleeping pattern.
> 
> I'm lonley too.

That must be a HANDFUL :hugs: and I get lonely too :nope:


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

QuintinsMommy said:


> its lonely.

I agree:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Emotional its very hard


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

Rachyroux said:


> I find it emotionally hard at times. financially we're doing okay, luckily OH has a good job and works 6 days a week. We rent a house. Money is tight, we don't have much spare but we get by. It hasn't ruined my life, she has* completed * my life. I feel like she was what I was missing all along. She completes me. I find the intense love so scary though. Like i'm going to be over protective. I'm already so attatched to her! that's what I find hard. Having that insane love that you've never felt before, the worry, the paranoia. xx

I'm so protective, worried, paranoid when it comes to Malaya too! I find it emotionally hard also. :hugs:


----------



## KeyonaBBaby

Chrissy7411 said:


> Emotional its very hard

It really is! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cammy

Sometimes it is difficult, but I that just come sfrom being a first time mum not so much a teen mum. I mean I am a SAHM in my own rental house and OH works to support us all. 
The first four weeks the hardest thing was adjusting to the new sleep pattern. The next 2 months it was dealing with the colic, which at first was real hard, I wasnt able to do little things like feed myself :S so I got help from my family. My mum, dad and sister would take it in turns to come to my house and help me out for a couple of hours everyday day or two. I think Without that help I would of definitely of gotten postnatal depression. 
but my sister who is 31 needed the same help last year with her baby. And even still, she got postnatal depression.

I love everysecond of being a mummy, even if it means waking up every hour during the night :S


----------



## lov3hat3

It's hard, Im at home everyday and night bymyself so it does get pretty lonely. Jamiee doesn't sleep all that good ATM either which makes things harder and I go back to college soon. FOB has also been a class A prick aswel, that's definatly been hard.


----------



## airbear

I honestly haven't found it hard at all. I didn't really have many friends before being pregnant as I left them all back in high school because I had always seemed more mature and I grew up faster. Of course I'm exhausted as it does take a lot of energy but having my baby girl has always been my dream. It probably helps that I have an insanely easy baby.. one thing I do find hard is going back to work.. Elsie is my whole everything, I am constantly in awe of her.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

In all honesty, no, I don't think it has been hard (so far). Sometimes for me it is more lonely because all my 'friends' seemed to have disappeared into thin air lol! Other than that it is all good, me and OH's relationship is good, we argue a bit but it is because we are with eachother so much. I really thought it would be harder, I am currently dealing with the teething stage and its stressfull but you cant prevent it really.. I am sure when she gets a bit older it will get harder for me. At the moment I work 1 day a week and have a bit of money coming in so thats not a problem, I live at home for now with my dad and he gets food every week so thats okay. I think once me and OH start renting it will get a little bit harder, with paying rent, buying food, electric, gas, tv, internet etc. 
But Lyla is like the most relaxed baby ever, if she is ever crying all i need to do is give her a hug and a kiss, lie her in her cot and offer her a dummy, within 2 minutes she is asleep lol! she rarely cries unless she is hungry so yeah xx


----------



## rileybaby

Its not been as hard as i thought. The only thing i have found hard is other peoples judgements, i feel im constantly trying to justify and prove myself to everyone, even family!! I get lonely too.. i dont see anyone and only see my OH like twice a week if im lucky, so that gets me down. Apart from that i love being a young mummy!:flower:


----------



## Shannyxox

airbear said:


> I honestly haven't found it hard at all. I didn't really have many friends before being pregnant as I left them all back in high school because I had always seemed more mature and I grew up faster. Of course I'm exhausted as it does take a lot of energy but having my baby girl has always been my dream. It probably helps that I have an insanely easy baby.. one thing I do find hard is going back to work.. Elsie is my whole everything, I am constantly in awe of her.

^ Pretty much the same for me.
Its not as hard as i though it would be, I always wanted to be a mummy, not this young but things happen :). The hardest bit is probably lack of sleep, also me and my OH don't have much time to ourselves any more. But ATM I am a SAHM, And I'm sure things will be a lot harder when I go to college next year xx


----------



## Bexxx

It's hard being a mum, but I don't think being 19 makes it any harder.
So far anyway.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm not a teen mum anymore! But back when I was a teen, i had babies at 16, 18 and 20.. IMO I found being a mum MUCH easier back then, than I am now, having had another baby at 28. I had the energy to run round after them back in my teenage days and I was quite used to often not sleeping at night! :haha:

I think being a first time mum is hard, the transition from being free, and only having yourself to think of, to suddenly having a little life that is completely dependant on you, is hard at ANY age not just as a teen!


----------



## rainbows_x

It's hard, but so rewarding, like others I think any first time mum would feel this way, not just teen mums. x


----------



## annawrigley

Of course it is, being a mum at any age is hard. Especially being on your own, you may feel like you do *mostly everything* yourself but its the little things you probably don't notice or appreciate that I really need at times.


----------



## cabbagebaby

Its Hard For Anyone Having A Baby I do Find It I WOuldnt Say Hard But Stressful At Time's But Everyone Has Them Days But Its So Rewarding Which Makes Things Easier Age Is Just A Number.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I suppose it depends on your situation. Mine COULD have been dire. Well, not dire to be fair but difficult. Rory wasn't supposed to really happen lol, but he decided to come into the world regardless :D
Things have gotten SO much easier for me since having him, but thats solely down to my OH's change of heart (he did NOT want to be a dad at first) and taking us both in. Thankfully he's very wealthy, has an amazing job and comes from a family of multi-millionaires. Sucks to say it, but if it wasn't for him, i'd be SO f*cked. Words cannot describe how grateful I am. Otherwise i'd be struggling on benefits or living with my mum. Not that that's a bad thing, but it's alot more difficult than never having to worry about money!
I used to feel terribly lonely since moving in with him. The area is very snobbish and i'm like, the only young mum i've found so far. But now I realised that my "friends" from before probally weren't true ones anyway, as they never make any effort to see us. I have better friends now, OH is so close to his friends as they've grown up together and now they're my friends too, and they all look out for Rory.
Also I don't need to worry about missing out on "being young and having fun" because my mum and his mum are willing to take Rory whenever we want/need. So we still have the weekends. (I know some people may judge me for that...but it's his GRANDPARENTS i'm leaving him with lol, not some random tramp.)
I'm v.lucky. :cloud9: I'd personally NEVER go back to how things were. More than anything, I simply adore my beautiful son!


----------



## bbyno1

Hmm..I wouldn't say it's easy no matter what age you are to be honest.
I find the hardest part being that Aliyah won't go to anyone else so im with her literally 24.7 but im quite used to it now lol. I find it hard to get things done but i knew that from the start.. Shes getting alot easier as shes getting older i would say


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Yeah NORMAL mummy things I find hard, thing unrelated to what age I am, ie: weaning, keeping him from being bored, etc


----------



## wishuwerehere

I think the hardest thing for me is, for everyone in their life there comes a point where you realise being a grown up isn't just about doing whatever you want, and that you have to pay bills EVERY MONTH and if something breaks or needs tidying you have to sort it out, or if you've had a shitty day mum can't always give you hot choc and a cuddle...I'm not explaining very well!
Anyway, for young mums you tend to get that realisation a lot earlier than your peers and it's hard and kind of isolating listening to how naive my friends are. And it sometimes frightens me seeing my future stretched out before me and wondering if paying rent and bills and making sure we have enough money for food and life and stuff will always be this scary.
I don't think the being a mum part is especially hard because of my age, as others have said, like it's stressful weaning a baby if you're 16 or 36...


----------



## Natasha2605

I don't see why being a teen mum would make it any harder than any other mum. When you choose to have a child you commit to supporting your child and doing anything you can and have to for your little person regardless of age.Saying that, I have found being a mum easy tbh. So so much easier than I thought. Summer was always such an easy going baby and I definitely found her easier as a baby than the demanding, high energy toddler. But being with her each day is amazing and such a joy that nobody could change for a million pounds!


----------



## mayb_baby

Being solely responsible for anyone is hard regardless of age, and losing your freedom to do what you please is also a big U turn for anyone but especially a badass teen ;). However I was a goodish teen :haha:
The only differences I guess if you were older you might already have all your education and career and be financially secure, but then again you might not.


----------



## newmommy23

being a single parent is really hard. i work 40+ hours a week, go to school full time and try to spend as much time with my daughter as I can. my family is almost entirely absent from my life and it's lonely.


----------



## newmommy23

I think the hardest part for me is never having a break.


----------

